# White Slime on Glass Suckers



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you using DIY CO2? It is possible that it is some of the yeast biofilm. It could also be just a bacterial biofilm (I notice this in tanks that do not have DIY CO2 as well).


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i've never had a tank that didnt have that slime. its just normal bio-film


----------



## Johno2090 (Jul 29, 2009)

hmm thats good to know then, its just annoying because it seems to be all in my spraybar and after a change the bubbles rip it all out. Is it benefitial or detrimental to the aquarium?

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

beneficial, thats where all the good stuff lives, and fish / shrimp / snails eat it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is beneficial, if not aesthetically displeasing, for your aquarium.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

I have the same stuff, but oddly, it only forms on the black suction cups in the tank. Not sure if the slime just likes being near the heater or prefers dark colors...

Any chance you're dosing excel? My slime started building up when I started dosing excel, but I had assumed it was just a coincidence.


----------



## Johno2090 (Jul 29, 2009)

im dosing a cheaper form of excell but yes it only started when i dosed, ive never had it before then even with DIY co2, on the sucker in the picture its actualy slowly pushing the sucker off the glass...dosent bother me too much unless i stare at it :S


----------

